# Porsche 911 (993 ) Jet Black six day paint correction



## Eurogloss

Hello guys I'm back !

This Jet Black Porsche was polished February last year six days to get it looking good again wasn't the easiest of paint to polish, the previous owner didn't do too much to keep this beauty in mint condition he obviously used a hard car cover which created indentations into the paintwork some scratches were not completely removed because they had gone too far into the paint .

I really had a challenge on my hands that day and to add to that It was a very hot and very humid day !
Polishing Jet Black Paint in hot weather is not a good idea polishes dry up too quick , polishes stick to the paint causing all sorts of problems anyway without further ado here are steps and results .


Here's a 50/50 which I had done to show the difference



50/50 drivers door



This is the scratch i was talking about far too deep bonnet area



50/50 Bonnet


Rear panel 50/50


Final results !































Thank you for watching

Mario


----------



## Guru

Now that is what I call sharp reflections! Awesome results from machining itself.


----------



## Beancounter

Still one of my favourite shape 911's 
Brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## justinio

Great results! Black might be a pain to keep looking nice, but when its nice, it's really nice!


----------



## 636

Wow. Reflections look amazing


----------



## tonyy

Looks great now:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

looks amazing.. cant beat a black 911...


----------



## [email protected]

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Nice to have you back around mario. Top job mate


----------



## Bill58

Brilliant work!


----------



## diesel x

Great work.


----------



## Eurogloss

stangalang said:


> Nice to have you back around mario. Top job mate


Thanks matt , it's been a while


----------



## Eurogloss

Thank you guys for your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## Luis

Good work :thumb:


----------



## suspal

Nice job mario not seen it posted on fb :thumb:


----------



## tansel

Super Mario Gloss is back in town yeaaah 

We missed you elder brother, cracking job as always :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Very nice indeed Mario. I bet that was a bugger to finish down :thumb:
Weather looking good too ..


----------



## Eurogloss

suspal said:


> Nice job mario not seen it posted on fb :thumb:


Thank you Suspal, it is on fb here it is https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.155108537988216.1073741829.134965356669201&type=3

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

dooka said:


> Very nice indeed Mario. I bet that was a bugger to finish down :thumb:
> Weather looking good too ..


Thank you Robert , it was a bugger to finish down but my persistence paid off in the end 

Indeed , weather was very hot that day


----------



## Eurogloss

tansel said:


> Super Mario Gloss is back in town yeaaah
> 
> We missed you elder brother, cracking job as always :thumb:


Thank you Tansel, glad you like it buddy :thumb: Good to be back 

Mario


----------



## Jack

Stunning. It's nice to see older cars getting some TLC


----------



## Stefan...

I love a prosche in black, greta work!


----------



## Offset Detailing

Nice work!


----------

